# I won this Loom !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I just won the bidding !! OH BOY !!! Can y'all tell if it looks in good condition ? All parts there ? At the price I paid, I can fix her up ! SOOOOOOOOO excited , already have been reading books on 4 shaft weaving , but I may have questions for you more experienced than I !!

THANK YOU Cyndi, ( MullersLaneFarm ) my FiberGodMother ,for sending me down this rabbit hole , I Love It !!!!!

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=17990785


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

It is hard to see if there is a brake system, so that may give you a problem, but certainly not insurmountable. 

From what I could see, it looks very useable. How wide is it? Do you have a good way to warp? If you don't, I got one today when I picked up my looms that you could have.

Jacki


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Jacki, it says it's 29" wide ..., so new to this Im not sure what you mean - a good way to warp ?! Hee hee ..... Im assuming thats getting the warp onto the loom , through the heddle ?! So, I guess I DONT have a good way to warp ! 

Here is a pic, looks like on the back bottom may be the brake system ??


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!! :sing::banana:
Wish I could tell you what condition it's in,I don't know enough about them. 
It looks nice!!!
I know one of these days, I'm likely going to get one too


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!

Two minor items seem to be missing...
Wingnut and bolt to hold the left side of the reed/beater.
A front warp stick to fit those blue strap thingies - a dowel will do.

Stuff you'll want to put on your shopping list, or make...
A reed/heddle hook.
A shuttle, or two.
A warping frame.
A raddle board.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I have an extra warping frame, and live east of eugene. If you want it, it is light enough to mail if I am too far away.

Jacki


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll pm you Jackie !


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats, Miz Mary! 

I don't know anything about weaving yet, but I wish you LOTS OF FUN hours with it!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:banana: Congratulations!!!

I keep threatening to get a small table top one to learn on...someday..


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, this is so exciting!! Congratulations!!!    

It seems like there are more and more people wanting to give weaving a try!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy New Loom Day!!!! How exciting can't wait to watch your progression.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

If you go to the Leclerc website, they have free PDFs on weaving, and good schematics on several table looms. They will not be exactly like your loom, but may help you see how they work. 

Crafty has a lot of classes up to 50% off right now, so that may be helpful. There are several good DVDs from interweave that I hve found helpful in dressing a loom, and tying up for various patterns.

With something as complex as looms, it is sure helpful to see them in action!

Jacki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice! Happy new loom day!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Meet LUNA !! 

She has no makers marks, may be hand built ! 

What do the blue loops do, ya think ? They are on the front beam ...



This is in the UP position... is that "up " enough ??


WHat do the white strings do on the back beam ??



The brake, a crack in the wood , need to glue ! 



the underside ......


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oh wait .... the blue loops need a dowl , for holding the needed white strings, which tie onto your work ....right ???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Correct.
I'm on my cell & photos take forever to load.

From the original pics it looks very similar to my J loom.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, that should be up enough. You can shorten those heddle strings if you want it to go higher.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

> This is in the UP position... is that "up " enough ?


As long as the frames don't hit the top of castle in the UP position, and don't touch the bottom in the DOWN position you're OK.

Ideally your frames should hold a yarn equally above or below a yarn that does not pass through a heddle. e.g. In the pic below the Red yarn is in a DOWN heddle, White is in an UP heddle and the Blue yarn simply goes from the back beam to the front without being threaded in any heddle. This technique is used in something called a Floating Selvedge, something you'll learn about down the road.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, I saw that loom on SGW too! Great find. I just sold mine table loom a while back.
Yeah those straps need a dowel. Try to get a metal rod about 3/16 " dia so it doesn't flex. You'll probably need on on the warp roller too. Looks like thos are tie-on cords. Run a rod thru there too. If you use a big wooden dowel, you'll have a lumps as it rolls. No big deal, but it does stretch the fabric a bit. 
You might want to make a 'raddle'. It's a stick as wide as the loom with pins (nails or cotter pins or wooden dowels) spaced every inch (some do every half inch). This is what you'll use to space the warp when you wind it onto the back rod. If you google it, you'll see it and understand it right away. It's just something to space your warp to keep it from bunching up as you're winding on. 

Heddles really look in good shape. That wingnut on the reed is no big deal. But it does look like the harnesses bottom on a resting block at the bottom. If that's the case GREAT, your height is set! you might just want to replace the rubber under them or some felt pad so they're not so noisy when they drop down. Hopefully the heddle eyes are below the warp line. If they're on the same line, then that's what you gotta use. 

Look at it, study it, take it apart and put it back together. Get to know it - every inch. so if something goes wrong or something breaks, you'll be able to fix or improvise to get it running again. It should be great for scarves and placemats, even towels. 
I used the ashford video to learn how to warp. Watched it 6-8 times and went for it. Built my own warping board(s), made my own lease sticks. You'll be making a lot of stuff to go with it. You can use the cheap vinyl blinds for warp sticks.
I really like the green straps on the warp beam! Someone did some inkle weaving! ;-)

Don't get overwhelmed (it's easy to do) It's not rocket science and there are always people who can guide you. Weaving today is a good website for tips also Wevolution.
And always remember, handweaving.net has literally thousands of free drafts you can copy and paste onto a document. 
There are free software programs you can download too. I use Pixiloom. It's a simple program I can mess with a draft before getting into it. Also Fiberworks is free demo, just cant print or save, but you CAN do a screen shot and paste it onto a document to get around that! 

You're in for a couple months of intensive learning, but it's a labor of love because it's all curiosity on your part, and you'll look back in 6 months and think OMG LOOK at what I've learned! Kind of like a new language. 
I'm a newbie too. Don't feel silly asking questions. It's really a fun hobby! Very relaxing, meditative, frustrating sometimes, but always inventive!

Enjoy the warpin' and the woofin'!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I know nothing about the mechanics of a table looms so can't help with any of that. I know they work on the same principle but the way the harness lift is like Greek to me .

Laura Fry has some pretty good videos on youtube on warping. Here's her youtube page http://www.youtube.com/user/LauraAnnFry1/videos She uses a floor loom but you can get a good idea of a really different way to warp. I've used filled water jugs as weights to wind warps. Warping is also called "dressing the loom" and "beaming" so you may see those words used in different places.

You will find that a lot of things talk about floor looms. Since your table loom works on the same principle when you see a video about winding your bobbins, or working with the strings or heddles, or repairing a broken warp or weft thread, you can use that same info for your loom. I don't know if you own a boat shuttle and bobbins but you might find those are pretty handy to have. Much faster than a stick shuttle. A bobbin winder would be nice, too.

A rattle is not required. Warping with a rattle is person specific, lots use them, lots don't. I have one that came with my 22" 4h floor loom and I've never used it, because I didn't learn to warp with one in the beginning. That's not to say I won't ever try using it. I expect I will once I get settled in the studio. Don't mean I'll continue using it, but I may find a good reason to at least keep it around.

You can use thick paper to wind your warp instead of sticks. I wound a warp at a group meeting and forgot my paper so we used some legal sized paper, regular printer paper. I have a roll of kraft paper, regular brown wrapping paper, I bought at Lowes that I use. I would like to have a roll of the corrugated kraft paper but just haven't bought one yet. I bought several vinyl roller shades at the thrift store for 50 cent each and cut them to the width I needed and use those - I removed them from the roller. They actually work great and it's a continuous roll instead of inserting one piece at a time. Again, it's how I was taught, others were taught different.

If you aren't already, I would suggest getting on the email list for weaving today. They have some pretty good hints and tips. Also, Handwoven magazine is a great resource. I'd also recommend weavolution.com. It was designed for weavers by weavers. There are also a LOT of yahoo groups on weaving and some are really active.

There's not really a *right way* to do any of this, there's just doing. Find whatever works for you and then change and try something else. You'll eventually figure out what you like best. Just enjoy.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HOLY COW guys !! I just learned SO much from your posts !! What FUN ! Is is overwhelming at moments , but hey, theres no rush !!! 

I do have a book Im reading , and re - reading ... learning the terminology -oy !

FUN !!!!


----------

